# The GTO Annoyance Thread



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Get it off your chest! Internalizing is not good for you!

I _looooove_ this car, but there are a couple of small, minor, niggly things that are annoying. In no particular order:


The "MPH/KPH" light on the speedo face. Why is that sucker so bright? When driving to work early in the morning, it's the only bright light in the otherwise excellent cockpit. It just glares out at you, for very little purpose. The dimmer does not effect it. Dumb.


No dead pedal. WTF were they thinking?


CAGS. First on my list of fixes.


Knuckle-busting when putting the car in reverse w/ the emergency brake on. I'm getting use to this, as it's more of a procedural thing: Stow the brake _before_ throwing her into reverse, dummy!


Long shift throws. Probably more of a preferential thing than an outright bitch, but a car like this deserves a short throw shifter. Great tranny, though.


Not enough spring tension holding gas filler door open. The other day, I pull up to the pump, forgetting to pop the door, and have to go back around to the panel to pop it open. OK, I'm a dumbass. But then, as I'm just reaching the fuel filler with the nozzle, the wind snapped the door shut again. :shutme

OK. Whew...I feel better.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

OK, a couple of minor complaints

- The bright MPH light is annoying

- No lights on the steering wheel radio controls (always hit the wrong button)

- Back seat - I didn't buy this to be a family car, but there has got to be a better option that the current setup.


Hey Groucho,

I believe where I read that you traded in your BMW for the GTO. What did you trade in and so far - how do the two compare?


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll agree with all this stuff, especially the lack of a dead pedal. My only addition so far is what I had said in another post about the pedals: the gas and brake are too far apart. I can't comfortably straddle the two to blip the throttle for downshifts under braking.

Oh, and my crappy gas mileage so far is entirely the car's fault. :cool

- Dieter


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> Hey Groucho,
> 
> I believe where I read that you traded in your BMW for the GTO. What did you trade in and so far - how do the two compare?


 Having just tonight taken a twisty mountain road in the Goat that I used to often banzai run in my323i, I can _finally_ really answer this one...

*Power / Acceleration:* The GTO is a horsepower monster / God of Torque compared to the Bimmer...heck, it's almost twice the output! The 323i's straight six is a great motor, but it cowers before the LS-1. No fecking contest. _Advantage: GTO_

*Handling:* The Bimmer was a scalpel, the GTO is a hammer. The GTO shows its weight here. It wants to understeer big time, but is atleast honest about it and it responds quickly to throttle steering inputs. I think it needs polyurethane bushings and stiffer springs to sharpen the steering response and rates. That huge powerplant is a great equalizer, though, and could allow the GTO to make up what it looses in the turns. I need more practice in this car, be sure. _Advantage: 323i_

*Creature comforts/Amenities:* My Bimmer was a fairly basic model but for the sport package. It was comfortable, but the "leatherette" seats would make you sweaty. It did, however, have environmental controls...but the sweet interior and decent stereo of the GTO hand the Munich machine its ass. _Advantage: GTO_

*Practicality:* The BMW had folding rear seats, would seat five, and got an average of 26 mpg. Guess.

Screw practicality.

*Hey Lookit Me-ism:* Hey, this is California. You can't swing a dead cat without whacking two or three silver E46 BMWs. There aren't very many GTOs, though...especially with obnoxious yellow paint, racing stripes, and cool wheels. The exhaust note of the Pontiac alone wins this one. _Advantage: GTO_

*Fun to drive: * Both cars are an absolute hoot, but the Saturn V thrust of the LS-1 is way too much fun. _Advantage: GTO_


----------



## Silver04 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi folks....brand new here. 

I agree about the MPH light, useless and annoying.
Skip shift has got to go.
Rear spoiler has got to go. (anyone have an option for this yet?) I took it off and didn't realize there would be a big hole for the light wire also!
Not enough tension to keep the gas door CLOSED. Also nothing on the lid to hold the cap! My last car got all scratched up this way.
Seat is too high!
Car floats a bit at high speeds.
And what is that little slide lever by the light switch?!!

I love this car!!!

Kelly (male)
One more thing....not enough room for your foot when it's not on the clutch.


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

Silver04 said:


> And what is that little slide lever by the light switch?!!



That's the dimming control for the instrument lights.  It's a step dimmer rather than the typical slide/rotary dimmer. It does not, however, change the intensity of the MPH light.

- Dieter


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote should have been Groucho's fuel door item. Removed it 'cause it wasn't working.

I agree on all points and have to add to the one above. It may be just me seeing as I'm a short kid, but have a hard time filling the sucker. With the angle of the filler tube you have to be precise with the position of the nozzle or the back pressure kicks the hose off. I'm sure I'll figure it out with a few more fills, but get the least bit lazy and it kicks off. Really annoyed me this morning.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Perhaps I have unrealistc expectations for this style of car, but...

I think they might as paint over the rear window. When I twist around to try and watch as I'm backing up about all its good for is the crack my back makes. Can't see diddly. Since my last car was a Blazer, GN before that, the view was a lot better.

The front is even worse! How the heck do people park these swoop nosed cars with out scraping the hell out of the front!??! You can't see the hood, least I can't. Again, the square nosed Blazer and GN were a lot easier see where the car is.


Of course, that retina searing *MPH *has just got to go.

---Larry


----------



## Silver04 (Sep 24, 2004)

Good one Larry....rear view is the worst I have ever seen. I want to ditch that spoiler, looks like that might help a little.

Thanks XP. I moved that slider a million times and didn't see it do anything. I'll try it again.

Kel


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Ohh! The "key" question in another thread reminded me about the key:

Make the key shaft retract into the fob. That key is such a pain to carry in your pocket. The hole is too small to any key chain I have and putting it on a chain anyway would just compound the problem of its huge size. At least if the key retracted (as I understand Volkswagons do) then it'd be a little more manageable.



Is that a GTO key in your pocket? Or are you just glad to see me? :cool 


---Larry


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I, too, agree with everyone's complaints (except the CAGS as I have an automatic...***** me  ). Also, I wish there was a door unlock switch/button. Sometimes I pull out of a parking spot and stop to let someone in the passenger side, you have to lean way over to manually unlock the door or put the car in park to get it to unlock automatically. The seats are too high, I always have to duck my head to see out the passenger window if anyones coming down the hill when I pull out of my street (and I'm only 6'). I've been all over the internet looking for a dead pedal with no luck. I thought I might find some metal shop that can make one that I can bolt in and then, maybe, order a new gas pedal to screw onto it so it'll match. If it weren't for all this damn power, cool looks, great seats, dash and console, I'd have to hate this car


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GlennH said:


> Also, I wish there was a door unlock switch/button. Sometimes I pull out of a parking spot and stop to let someone in the passenger side, you have to lean way over to manually unlock the door or put the car in park to get it to unlock automatically.


That can be fixed in your Preferences...it bugged me until I RTFMed...


----------



## sunny (Aug 22, 2004)

I didn't pick my GTO yet but from my test drive experience: cabin temp control knobs are made of cheap plastic, $32K car and why no digital temp controls?


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

I HAVE TO UNLOCK MANUALY OR PUT THE CAR IN PARK , groucho what is in the preference that your talking about ?
another thing people this car is general motors and 32000 bucks so we never gonna get everything we want. they give a little here and take a little back like when your union goes for a new contract lol. me personally if i was gm would have taken the grand prix comp gtp made it a 2 door dropped in the ram air 400 hp and said here is your gto for 35000 loaded ,moonroof , heated seats the whole package, just no stupid badges , and extra markings , just the gto badge on fenders, but this is what we have and yes its not perfect but its still a fun car to drive even with the imperfections. for what pontiac is giving some one give me a car thats comparible to this for 32000 .


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BLUSHIRT35 said:


> I HAVE TO UNLOCK MANUALY OR PUT THE CAR IN PARK , groucho what is in the preference that your talking about ?


In the manual and quick reference manual goes throuh the preference-setting process, entered when first turning the car on...




BLUSHIRT35 said:


> another thing people this car is general motors and 32000 bucks so we never gonna get everything we want. they give a little here and take a little back like when your union goes for a new contract lol. me personally if i was gm would have taken the grand prix comp gtp made it a 2 door dropped in the ram air 400 hp and said here is your gto for 35000 loaded ,moonroof , heated seats the whole package, just no stupid badges , and extra markings , just the gto badge on fenders, but this is what we have and yes its not perfect but its still a fun car to drive even with the imperfections. for what pontiac is giving some one give me a car thats comparible to this for 32000 .


I couldn't disagree _more_. It was precisely the non-UAW built, non-_Pontiac_-iness of the Holden-built GTO chassis that made me like it so much. If they would have made the GTO a coupe-version of the Grand Prix I _never_ would have given it a second look. The Aussie-built Goat seems to share very little of the usual GM parts bin crap (switchgear, etc) that plagues the rest of the line. They eschewed the nasty plastic cladding and swoopy-for-the-sake-of swoopiness that is the bane of the other cars in Pontiac's line-up. This car obviously has much more Euro heritage (via Opel) than most in the GM stable, and that lineage really shines through. Is it perfect? Nope. IMHO, however, it is a _lot_ of car for the money, a true bargain at ~$30k. It's excellent quality and overall bang-for-the-buck (obtained by marrying a Euro-type chassis and interior to a monster American-built powertrain) can't be beat ...


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

The only thing you can do from the preference menu is set the car to not lock the doors at all (then you have manually lock them) or not to unlock the passenger side with one push of the remote. Maybe I'm just missing something. What I was wishing for was a button that would unlock/lock the doors whenever I wanted as well as automatically lock/unlock them when shifting from park.

I agree about the Grand Prix GTP...no matter what they do to it engine wise, it's still a fricking front wheel drive. I've owned three front drive cars in a row and, above all else, wanted a rear wheel drive this time. Regardless of the GTO's shortcomings, fun to look at and drive are not among them.


----------



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

*Need to lower the seat*

Maybe a dead pedal would help, but, maybe if the driver's seat could be lowered, about 1/2 to 1 inch, long distance driving would be more comfortable.
I find that the seat support under my legs, just above the knee, is too much. It causes my legs to get strained, and that moves into the back.
I have raised the back of the seat, making the seat more level, and that helps with the strain, but makes me feel like I will slide off the seat with a hard stop.
I will have to look under the seat, to see if something can be done about this.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Sep 24, 2004)

sunny said:


> I didn't pick my GTO yet but from my test drive experience: cabin temp control knobs are made of cheap plastic, $32K car and why no digital temp controls?



I gave thanks it wasn't that BS digital crap. I did want Onstar Though.


----------



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

Groucho said:


> In the manual and quick reference manual goes throuh the preference-setting process, entered when first turning the car on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with Groucho, this car is not like the rest of GM's line-up. It's definately mixes the best of Euro. and domestic. Clean lines( in and out) and big power. I tell my friends it's like having a 4 seater vette with a 15k rebate. lol I do wish Pontiac could have given it something special inside. Maybe a heads-up diplay and a sun/moon roof would have been on my list too. Don't get me wrong...I'm happy, those were just on a wish list.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

A dealer here put in an aftermarket sunroof in a red GTO...I'd consider it, but I'd be a young kid driving a bright red speed machine...my wallet would not like be, nor my driving record...although I think all teh local PDs and insurance companies would...


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Tiger said:


> A dealer here put in an aftermarket sunroof in a red GTO...I'd consider it, but I'd be a young kid driving a bright red speed machine...my wallet would not like be, nor my driving record...although I think all teh local PDs and insurance companies would...


Oh I hope the buyer of that car joins this forum. There's a support/rigiditizing "beam" in the roof. According to my sales guy, the Pontiac rep told them that if they put a sun roof in that the windsheild will pop out from the lack of rigidity.

Eck!

---Larry


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

As mentioned before, I have a few gripes about the car due to seating position, and a few other things. I am about an inch, inch and a half away from hitting my head on the ceiling of the car. I plan on autocrossing/open tracking the car quite often, so I can already tell it's gonna be painful with a helmet on my head. 

It's a pain in the ass to get into the backseat, although I like the little button that moves the seat forward and back. The backseats have ample room, and are very comfortable unlike Camaros/Firebirds, but how the hell am I supposed to get friends and family back there? It's a half hour process it seems!

I'm finally starting to get a little more used to the soft shifter. I'm used to driving dad's '99 C5, same basic tranny, it's just that the Corvette shifter gives a little more feedback as to where it's going, than in the GTO.

I've also heard that the car is limited at 155mph, how oh how can I get rid of this?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> I've also heard that the car is limited at 155mph, how oh how can I get rid of this?


The car is software-limited, and can be overridden with an aftermarket computer modder like the Predator.


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

GlennH said:


> The only thing you can do from the preference menu is set the car to not lock the doors at all (then you have manually lock them) or not to unlock the passenger side with one push of the remote. Maybe I'm just missing something. What I was wishing for was a button that would unlock/lock the doors whenever I wanted as well as automatically lock/unlock them when shifting from park.
> 
> I agree about the Grand Prix GTP...no matter what they do to it engine wise, it's still a fricking front wheel drive. I've owned three front drive cars in a row and, above all else, wanted a rear wheel drive this time. Regardless of the GTO's shortcomings, fun to look at and drive are not among them.


You should be able to use the driver door lock to unlock the passenger door. Still kind of a pain (Press to lock driver door, pull to unlock both doors) but is a little easier than stretching across to unlock.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

chards said:


> You should be able to use the driver door lock to unlock the passenger door. Still kind of a pain (Press to lock driver door, pull to unlock both doors) but is a little easier than stretching across to unlock.


He's correct, yet it is a sort of Yoga exercise to reach behind your head to get at the button. :rofl:


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

I put an aftermarket moonroof in my 04 GTO. My dad and bro are the dealers and said they researched it with no prob...I have speed tested to 147 and the windshield has not come off as of yet, I will keep you posted. The roof operates well and it is a hot addition to the car...pictures to post later............


----------



## IOUNIX (Nov 18, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> OK, a couple of minor complaints
> 
> - The bright MPH light is annoying
> 
> ...



The answer to your steering wheel radio controls......
If you feel the volume button, you will notice that there are two little raised dots (kinda like Brail) on the "volume up" button, so use the one with no dots to turn it down, or the one with raised dots to turn it up (at night).
Also, the seek/forward button on the left has two raised dots (or dots) to forward tracks or seek radio stations. If you want to go back to a song use the button with no dots, or use the "repeat" button on the stero itself.


----------



## skulltatt (Jan 7, 2005)

Complaints-
-Backseat Access
-No dead pedal
-No button for door locks
-No map lights on rearview mirror
-Cheapest gas filler door I have ever seen (was really surprised at how flimsy it was on the first fill up)

All in all, great car.....don't regret letting the 02 Z28 go.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

skulltatt said:


> -No button for door locks


Your door lock on the driver's door will actuate the passenger side.




skulltatt said:


> -No map lights on rearview mirror


I miss these from my 98 Trans Am too. I'm determined to train my arm to "muscle memory" where the map light button is on the dome light.


----------



## skulltatt (Jan 7, 2005)

Purdone said:


> Your door lock on the driver's door will actuate the passenger side.


Lol...yeah I knew that, but I still find myself looking for a switch (havent even had the car two weeks yet). Hell I still find myself looking for the window controls on the door!


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

skulltatt said:


> Hell I still find myself looking for the window controls on the door!


I did that yesterday while trying to pay at the parking garage! The attendant must have thought I was retarded. It was my first time driving the car to work.


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

About the bright MPH light, I know I read somewhere on this Forum that the dealer can adjust it by using software. The explanation is somewhere on the Forum. If I find it, I will post it here.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

gogirl said:


> About the bright MPH light, I know I read somewhere on this Forum that the dealer can adjust it by using software. The explanation is somewhere on the Forum. If I find it, I will post it here.



Yeah...there's a TSB on it. Get thee to a dealer to fix this...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Purdone said:


> I did that yesterday while trying to pay at the parking garage! The attendant must have thought I was retarded. It was my first time driving the car to work.


Pffft.

They are right where God and BMW intended them to be.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

*New GTO Complaint*

Tranny and Engine aren't sealed together.... mass puddle of brownish liquid all over garage floor.


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

-Lack of 12 volt accessory outlets on the dash. However, the outlet in the center counsel is nice for cell phone charging, but worthless for cell phone charging when it looses power after removing the ignition key.
-Conventional sliders on the front seats would make rear seat entry a lot easier. Using the motors takes too long.
-The skip shift feature is annoying. Will have to add an eliminate
-Removing the skid plate to change oil. Thinking about the SLP skid plate.
-Cheap climate control knobs. GM really needs to look at what Audi is doing with their optional systems. There has to be a 1/4 inch of joysticking in each knob.
-Needs a better change holder in the center counsel. 

As you can see, these things are pretty minor. I really like the car.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

84racebird said:


> -Lack of 12 volt accessory outlets on the dash. However, the outlet in the center counsel is nice for cell phone charging, but worthless for cell phone charging when it looses power after removing the ignition key.


There is a Smoker's Option Package that adds an outlet and an ashtray.



84racebird said:


> -Needs a better change holder in the center counsel.


Agreed.


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

*Remote key opening!*

I agree just about all of the above, but mostly I bitch about is the range of the remote key....man, I tell you with my SS IMPALA or GRAND AM....I can open it from well a distance...with my GTO I have to be almost on top of it!


Another issue is the remote opening for the trunk....it does not open all the time!

Saludos!


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Pro's
On any given Sunday at any temparature I can roast the tires and snap my neck for a good ten feet simply by turning off TC.
While doing the above it sounds incredible.

Con's
I have two friggen speeding tickets and now have a phobia and drive it like a School Bus until these tickets clear. :confused until I get to the track! :lol: 

BTW,
Am I the only one that has to manually lift up on the trunk at the exact time I am depressing the trunk FOB switch? Otherwise it stays locked.
1/4 inch deep change holder is pointless, good for about 75 cents.
Anyone else get to the favorite part of a song and while turning depress the steering wheel control to restart the song over lol.

Trust me, having owned a 03 Nissan 350Z prior to this these minor nits are nothing! 

Things I would change.
New hood!!!!!!
Add seat warmers, heck man at 32 degrees us Californian's are near death lol.
Better driver seat positioning
ditch the mph light, I know what it is and will never need metrics or whatever
Bulky "skid plate" removal to change the oil? I have NEVER bottomed near that area and mine remains off and in storage.
Improve braking/brake fade (if you have ever had after market you will notice)
Not enough road in front of me


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting the SLP skid plate for the convenience and the weight savings.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Definitely agree on the seat warmers...


----------



## ZimGTO (Jan 5, 2005)

Just got my GTO last week and ordered a set of heated seat kits....will come in handy here in chicago.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

what was the price/vendor on those?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

A guy makes them on Ebay (stole the SLP design  ) that weighs 11 pounds and lastr one I saw there sold for 65.00. SLP weighs 12 pounds I think and charge 159.00. The BMR one is like 119.00 but you still have to remove it I believe, to change the oil (I could be wrong.)

I drove my car to the water fronts of San Francisco (aprox 110 miles each way) for 4 months going over the highest speed bumps you could ever encounter and both the GMC Tech and I inspected the stock skid plate for any signs of a scratch or ding and neither one of us could find anything so I took mine completely off. I consider it a "free" mod making my front end lighter and oil changes easier. Unless I hear of a reason not to mine is staying off and that 159.00 will go towards something else like maybe a camera ha!


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe the SLP one weighs closer to 3 pounds than 12, and that the BMR one is between 5 and 6 pounds.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Makes sense. So then the 12 pound figure is probably what the stock one weighs. I have one in my closet if anyone is that curiuos. Where my closet is now there used to be a garage ha-ha! The major difference between the BMR and the SLP one is the design, with the SLP you can turn a wrench through it.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

what was the price/who is the manufacturer of the seat warmers


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

MaxHax said:


> Makes sense. So then the 12 pound figure is probably what the stock one weighs.


I believe the stock one is 15.75 pounds.


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

1. Shifter: nuf said

2. entry to rear seats
3. no gauges with NUMBERS(oil/water temp/battery
4. no self dimming mirror and outside temp gauge
5. remote control range (or lack of)


Its hard to find much wrong with the car. only little things. Drives like a dream, and goes like stink


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

*gto annoy*

The gas door is definately cheap and also the mats are cheap with the foam backing exposed.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

*Cags*

Am I missing something about CAGS? Everyone complains about it as if prevented driving the car at all! I can easily start in 2nd without bogging the engine, slipping the clutch, or getting left at a stoplight in traffic. The only time I even use 1st is if I'm on a hill, need to get out quickly, or blasting away from a standstill. With all that torque I don't need 1st for any kind of daily driving.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Access to the rear seats is the worst design flaw in this car, in my opinion. If they had put suicide doors (like the RX-8) this car would have had the functionality of a sedan while still being a coupe. This would have also made the back seat more accessible for storage, offsetting the trunk that is smaller than the one in my Z06. 

Oh Well, a great car, otherwise. It is the refined counterpoint to the Z06.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

newgoat is DEFINITELY the most annoying thing about being a new generation GTO enthusiast.


----------



## Joecooool (Mar 4, 2005)

Same complaints about the mph light and slow rear seat access. 

Plus - 

Undersized rear tires suck at the track. This car should have come with 275's on the rear. 

The key fob has a range of about ten feet. 

Trunk space sucks.

12v socket should have been under the ac, my navigation unit speaker is on the plug and thus under the arm rest when plugged in. 

Steering wheel is too large. 

No place to store change. 

Car should have come with a five speed auto instead of a four. The extra gear would have helped big time for fuel economy. 

Thats about it.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

MPH Brightness

Lack of a Dead pedal

The steering wheel tilt, I'd prefer a small lever on the side of the wheel column and a little more range of motion.

Memory seats so when I am cleaning the car (or someone else drives) and hit the buttons 14gazillion times I can put the seat back to where it was

Random Disc play on the stereo, I know it'll do random tracks on a disc but I want random tracks on random discs

Associated ownership costs.....between this thing and my motorcycle I'm gonna be in the poor house from buying mods!!!! :cheers


----------



## JuniorCruzer (Mar 28, 2005)

Just so you guys know, there is a TSB out that details how the dealership can turn down the MPH light. This was the first thing that I had them do after I bought the car. The light for that thing, should be a headlight.

Jon


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

*#1 Annoyance*

The Dealer :lol:


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Brakes
Drive Shaft and CV's
Routing hot coolant through the TB
Rear End Diff
Factory Tuning to meet CAFE and EPA
Restrictive AirBox


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

RookWV said:


> MPH Brightness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does random disc random track, doesn't it? I sure thought it did.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

RookWV, you can do random on all discs by using the "disc random" button (5 or 6 off memory) instead of the "track random" button. Enjoy!

Back seat access - Had someone get back there the other day for the first time and was embarrassed. It's even hard to simply reach back behind the seats for my CD's and such due to the bulky front seats.

Trunk space - enough said. Had to get the hitch and bike rack to make due.

Handling - This car handles horribly compared to my previous car. I hope I'll get used to it, but this is definitely a retro feature if you want to look at it that way.

Steering response - Having to turn the wheel 90 degrees to avoid an object or really get any response is rediculous.

Door locks - PITA to get used to, wish it had interior buttons as well.

Key size - As mentioned before, I'm afraid to keep this thing in my pocket! Had to remove any excess keys to try and minimize the "buldge" :lol: 

Still is a wonderful car to cruise in an accelerate quickly, just can't do the curves with the steering & body roll with much confidence.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Silver04 said:


> Good one Larry....rear view is the worst I have ever seen. I want to ditch that spoiler, looks like that might help a little.
> 
> Thanks XP. I moved that slider a million times and didn't see it do anything. I'll try it again.
> 
> Kel



What's behind you does not matter.
(Quoted from Cannonball Run)


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> What's behind you does not matter.
> (Quoted from Cannonball Run)


Gumball Rally...
First rule of Italian driving...
What is behind me... does not a matter.
:agree 


Jim


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Ha! I don't know how I missed that Random disc button!


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

My biggest complaint is:

NO 500hp LS7!!!


----------



## UTLawyer (May 2, 2005)

GlennH said:


> The only thing you can do from the preference menu is set the car to not lock the doors at all (then you have manually lock them) or not to unlock the passenger side with one push of the remote. Maybe I'm just missing something. What I was wishing for was a button that would unlock/lock the doors whenever I wanted as well as automatically lock/unlock them when shifting from park.


Hi there. If you just pull up on the driver's side door lock, it automatically unlocks the passenger side also.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

UTLawyer- If I'm in my car (so therefore my door is already unlocked) and I decide to open the passenger door I can't because it's already up. I hoped to push down and lift back up but it will not let you push it down. So you're stuck reaching over. Especially when the car is running and the keyless does nothing (except trunk). Maybe I'll just set the option to unlock both with one press and move on.


----------

